# Ghostie mantis cages



## mkayum (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd thought I want to show.







Let me know if there are any errors.

Bamboo skewers,Eco Earth substance, and temp sticker.

Thanks!

I have a small problem with bamboo skewers and twigs, they would mold every two day. I have to mist one time a day, daily. So they would have proper successful molt.

They havent molt. I guess it's a game of sit and wait. LOL.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 12, 2011)

twigs...top to bottom. Regulating temp? one temp gauge should suffice, as the temp differentials are insignificant. But if it works for you...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2011)

The bamboo will mold, better to use sticks from outside.


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you can remove the bamboo perches every few days to wipe off and perhaps rinse in vinegar, you should be ok. The mold is not going to be as quickly developing as one might think if the humidity is not so high. Bamboo is a rainforest wood. You might want to roughen the surface of the bamboo with a sandpaper treatment, which will cause mold to adhere better, but it is better than having a slick surface.


----------



## RevWillie (Aug 12, 2011)

FWIW I am using this set-up for several of my mantis, trying to balance nature-like and minimal places for food to hide. Coco peat bottom, silk leaves/flowers, outside sticks. When they get bigger and want bigger prey I'll move them to larger, more heavily planted cages.

http://revwillie.smugmug.com/photos/i-SVj4qhx/0/M/i-SVj4qhx-M.jpg


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think that is very nice. Because the glass is not so easy for some of the mantids to climb on, the addition of the twigs and silk plants makes for a nice "jungle gym" effect. Nice!


----------

